# Second Celluloid pen in Dark Tortoise



## apple320 (Jan 18, 2010)

Chris


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 18, 2010)

Not a fan of the dark color. I am sure it probably looks better in person but to me it looks like any ordinary pen. I think a fountain pen as well as any pen needs color and that is what attract customers. Just my opinion.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Since I've never done one, is this considered a kit-less pen?


----------

